# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  Cheap tubing insulation

## unicornrx0

Hi guys,

Wanted to insulate my tank to get better chiller efficiency, but I couldn't find any information online on where to get them. 
Here is my DIY result:

Materials:
Daiso aluminium sheet
Cable ties, smallest you can find
Transparent tape



Final product:






Takes about 1-2 hours to wrap the foil and cable tie it. For additional seal you can use tape to seal the length of the wrappings.
Not the best workmanship, but the results are pretty impressive.

Tank parameters:
Size - 40L
Filter - Fluval 206
Chiller - HS-28a
Temp set - 26c
Room water temp - 30-31c


Before DIY wrapping:
Chiller kick in: 12-15mins
Chiller kick out: 42-45mins

After wrappping:
Chiller kick in: 10mins
Chiller kick out: 60mins

I did not wrap the UV sterilizer as it gets warm when turned on.
One could only suspect if you can get some aircon grade tubing insulation, that might further increase the efficiency of the system!  :Grin:

----------


## ZIr

Bro, you could get the tubing according to your hose diameter at North East Refrigeration or Airflex (both in the eastern area) you can google them for address. I also heard a bro got his from Bioplast

----------


## Dscheng

Wa can cover the dirty tube too ! So i can dont need to clean the hose ! Haha, do you use external temperature sensor? Seem like my kick in and out timing almost same as your.

----------


## Ingen

Ya man, I'm looking for something that's easy to wrap my tubing to reduce algae in it.

----------


## unicornrx0

Thanks HBK, I'll check them out when I have the time! Professional tubing will look and work way better  :Grin: 

Dscheng, there are lots of variables between systems, so no surprise if you got the same timing as me without insulation. I'm using internal probe. You can see it fixed just beside the outlet.

Ingen, not sure if there is algae, but my previous setup had lots of mulm in it, reducing my flow by quite a fair amount.

----------

